

Ask HN: Discussion on the future of the WWW (and Tent, Bitcoin, etc) - Jonovono

Hey. So I read the posts here on HN fairly often (I have not posted an awful lot).<p>Lately, I have been interested in some new projects like Tent.io, OSatus, App.net, Bitcoin, Tor and ones related to quantified-self, privacy, easy registrations (Persona), semantic web.<p>It got me thinking about the future of the World Wide Web and maybe how it could be improved. I thought that maybe something new could be built that would improve on the current system by taking all the things I just mentioned into consideration since many are related or would be improved if they could easily communicate. When the WWW was first built many of the ways we are currently using it were not imagined, so I am interested in hearing ideas of how it could be improved if we were given the opportunity to 're-imagine' it.<p>I wrote some of my thoughts out in this post: http://jonovono.github.com/Wpp/.<p>I love the awesome discussions on here. And thought some interesting things could come out if we just had a general discussion on the Web/internet and anything related.<p>If you are interested in discussing this further, please email me: me@jonovono.com. I would like to explore this further and hope to hear your comments!
======
Jonovono
Link to my 'article': <http://jonovono.github.com/Wpp/>

------
PumpkinButer
mobile

